# Lily and Iris



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Almost a week ago I heard some mewing outside and went to check it out. It turns out some kids found 2 kittens outside near their school and took them to have some fun (not with bad intentions, but at 10 years old, they didn't realize how they were scaring the cats, nor were they allowed to keep them by their parrents).
I took them in and 2 hours later they were sleeping on my chest.
Fast forward a week to present time, and now that they put on some weight and stopped looking like piles of bones held together by skin,


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Sis'in, you are lovely to have taken them in. They are very sweet


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

What sweethearts! So cute. I can tell you're enjoying them.


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

So glad you rescued them! They are both adorable.


----------

